# 1987 Volvo 244 GLE



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi again! By request of our friend Whiplazh in my first work shown in DW, tonight I'll be showing you a detail performed in a pre-classical 1987 Volvo 244 GLE, from the same owner of the S60 T5. I warn you this detail is very different from the other, the first was an extreme detail performed in a car in a very, very bad shape, this one was in a 22 year old car but only showing…70.000 kms! I am a classics lover myself, so I talked with my friend the owner and we decided what was to be done with the car: the priority was to allow he car and its paint to last as long as possible, so a carefull paint correction would be performed, and then the priority would be to a good protection of all surfaces/ materials, never underestimating the look.



The car didnt look so bad at first sight, but when we looked closely, this was the condition of the "ship"…





The Volvo's plastics are such na eadache …



22 years of water marks, specially in the glasses, would be one of the greatest chalanges…



The chromed parts had many tiny marks/defects and didnt shine…



More of the same…







As I said, in the shade the painting didnt look that bad, apart from the water marks, but…



The wheels didn't look that bad…but we could make them look better…





But this was what would prove to be the worst problem…



So here we show how we cared the wheels, using 1Z Wheel Cleaner and the tire with Car Star 1:10



The Wheel arches, also with 1Z Car Star (this time 1:5)





The usual carefull bath, using Sonax shampoo, too buckets and the sheepskin washing mitt. Clayed with Mothers claybar…
Some contamination, but nothing scary.



And here we go…as I said, we want to make sure that the car would look great…22 years from now, and there were no major defects, only the natural swirls marks and minor scrathes, so nothing aggressive: polished with Menzerna IP PO 203 and Propel Advanced green pad, followed by Menzerna Final Finish with black pad. Classics deserve a special, gentil treatment.









Just to remember…



Polishing areas where the machine wouldnt reach…



There were places where there weren't that many scratches and swirls, but the paint didn't shine…



Tha chromed parts were treated with Autosol Metal Polish and they lookde as new again.



Took the grill off, so the plastics could be better condictioned with 1Z kunstoff.





Next, the real nightmare…decads of water marks removed with 1Z Chrom and Metal Polish (!!!) and lots of energy!



As I said, where the machine wouldnt reach, cotton applicator, polish and elbow grease…





The back lights polished with 4" Propel orange pad, finished with Meg's Plastx and black pad.



At the end they looked clear and shiny once again



After the polishing stage, some little touches here and there…



After washing, and before the LSP.



The plastics were in a first step conditioned with Meg Hyper Dressing, and then with 1Z Kunstoff.



Little details…





A lot of work for Autosol Metal Polish, in this car…



Glasses sealed with Grojet with the exception of the windshield take was treated with the Carlack Glass Sealing Kit.



The chosen LSP: SRP and Victoria Collectors. It was the first time I used this combination, love the SRP ( great product, both to the look…and the touch! The paint became so smooth!), and the Collectors revealed so easy to apply and remove, a must for lazy detailers…
Ahhh, previously the paint had been cleaned using IPA ( we don't use SRP and IPA much here in Portugal, but this is what happens when you read many Dave KG's post's…lololol







In the end the plastics ( Volvo's, grrr) looked much better, I think. 
Rubbers took 2x 1Z Gummy.



The paint looks somewhat better now, I would say…bluer?













In the day of the delivery, it was washed using he combo 1Z raindance shampoo and the 1Z Lackfinish detail spray/wax/booster.





Ready to go.















And there goes the "old" 1987 Volvo 244 GLE, ready for 22 years more of good health, I hope…



Not the breathtaking kind of work, but I think this is detailing all the same: each car is a different case.
Hope you enjoyed it. Ready for your comments/advices/suggestions.
Cheers:wave:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Brilliant  

Nice to see an older car looked after.

Brian.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

top notch work. 

Looks a million times better, you've given it a real breath of fresh air


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats a cool looking old bus for sure.

Lovely work on it indeed, the attention to detail and the level of correction and finish are superb looking. 

And I also like the scrolling pictures showing the wheel washing, and correction stages - effective :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Brilliant job. It came up excellently:thumb:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you, my friend! All opinions matter, but you know yours ( as you can see, the LSP choice was somewhat influenced by you) is the kind that matters...even more.:thumb:



Dave KG said:


> Thats a cool looking old bus for sure.
> 
> Lovely work on it indeed, the attention to detail and the level of correction and finish are superb looking.
> 
> And I also like the scrolling pictures showing the wheel washing, and correction stages - effective :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb attention to detail! The glass is the most impressive of all 

Even on brand new cars, the water marks on the glass are shocking.


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

Great work and such a great eye for detailing the details on the cars. Thats what its all about isnt it? 

Looks as it just has rolled out from the factory in Sweden - just better!

Thanks for the worklog Alquimista!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Love this picture.










Shows the rewards for all your hard work :thumb:

Tony


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats a good bit a of work and to be honest its nice to see such excellent older cars standing tall and proud.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work there. Nice to see an old bus getting the treatment.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work with great attention to detail.
Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

I love this work very busy with a good car ..... very dated from Italy!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice work there!

Looks lovely, especially for its age.


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

wonderful, really good, stunning work.

I really love these pure Scandinavians...


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Brilliant! And that's some excellent cleaning & restoration work. I have big soft spot for these old Volvo's, would probably have one if i came across a nice one


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Fabulous! Great to see an old car treated so lovingly. Beautiful finish on the paint and superb attention to detail throughout :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Love it. I have an identical gold one in my garage! 2ok from new! Ill poise some pics up when I gert round to detailing it!


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

A very nice Volvo Marks worthy detail provided by a person who enjoys classic and connoisseur of the best that is in the detail area :buffer:, Congratulations once again for this great detail, Thank you for showing it.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

sp old school.Nice work.!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great stuff. The old girl will run forever as well.


----------



## Dublin Detailer (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice work!!
Do you have someone photographing your work as you go along? Or you also a very good photographer???

Great job on both counts!!


----------



## JarleA (Jul 1, 2008)

That car makes me really happy! I think it is fantastic when a car of this age looks this good! A job well done!


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi! Its good that you mention it, I've been detailing for about 4 years (in my spare time, of course, my job is something completly different), and most of the cars I detailed unfortunatly I didnt photograph at all.. often I would beggin shooting but I always get very focus in the detail itself and forget to take pictures of very important stages of the process, so in the end there was nothing interesting enough to show. And its a pitty, because I did some rather interesting cars, classics for example, as Im a classic's fan and member of a few classic cars clubs...
But when Miguel aka MEg-LitU became unemployed I decided to accept details more often and we began working togheter, and that was great, because he became a rather competent detailer...and he already was a good photographer, and never forgets an important picture. ( Miguel, my mate, you rock!:thumb. So now there will be plenty were this came from...
Guys...I cant thank you enough for the great feedback, I feel encouraged to keep going and showing my details in here, in ...the Champions League.
Cheers! :wave:



Dublin Detailer said:


> Nice work!!
> Do you have someone photographing your work as you go along? Or you also a very good photographer???
> 
> Great job on both counts!!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Mais uma vez os meus parabéns pelo detalhe. Já o tinha visto no fórum português e voltei a revê-lo aqui.

Congratulations mate


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

wow brings back some memories of a 260GLT I had years ago... Its details like these that give the best satisfaction and results IMO :thumb: nice to see the little details great work great car :thumb: thanks for sharing


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Great work and write up.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Lovely attention to detail on a true classic :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work António and MEg:thumb:


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Truly unbelievable.

Your work is amazing as is your attention to detail.

Thanks.


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm stuck for words,truly amazing and a brilliant write up. Thanks.


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice attention to details....by the way the car looked in the before pictures it is hard to imagine it is the same owner as the other one ....
Anyway , great work.
How many hours did you worked on the car?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks amazing, absolutely pristine, well done.

How was the interior?


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

angajatul said:


> Nice attention to details....by the way the car looked in the before pictures it is hard to imagine it is the same owner as the other one ....
> Anyway , great work.
> How many hours did you worked on the car?


But it is the same owner alright. The damage caused in the S60 was before he bought the car, remember? He is a huge Volvo fan, likes both cars, but this one particulary...though his dream car is a V 245 van.
I would say that between me and Miguel, we spent about 45 working hours, more or less.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

The interiors were very good for a car of its age, thought the drivers seat was thorn. I have a friend who is great repairing leather, I asked for his help, but due to lack of time the seat wasn't repaired in the ocasion, and we didnt pay much attention to the interiors (we weren't asked to, but we would improve it anyway. when the seat is ok and then we'll try and put the interior at the level of the exteriors).



MadOnVaux! said:


> That looks amazing, absolutely pristine, well done.
> 
> How was the interior?


----------



## wafik (May 21, 2009)

Wow! very good condition for a car that age..and after your work it just got even better! Well done mate


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

Beautiful work and pictures, Alquimista!


----------



## d.berkay (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent work..


----------



## MEg-LitU (Sep 26, 2008)

Guilty!! I'm the photographer :wave:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work and nice write up :thumb:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Much more than that, both the photographer and the detailer...:thumb:


MEg-LitU said:


> Guilty!! I'm the photographer :wave:


----------



## jpierre (Jan 19, 2010)

Your work on this 240 is amazing ! Especially on this blue color !:doublesho

How have you cleaned the aluminum trims around windshield, rear window and black plastic gutters ? Usually they loose their shine (like a thin white oxidation) that I never managed to remove... I wouldn't deteriorate the anodization...


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Try Autosol Metal Polish...great stuff! Does the job and doesnt deteriorate the anodization at all...those aluminium trims are tough!!!
Cheers!


----------



## jpierre (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your reply, I will try ! :thumb:


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Love it. old skool cool, old man had one of these. Love them!


----------

